# Thrianta babies



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

These gorgeous little ginger things popped out of Hadley over a week ago 

This baby was the first to open its eyes...
























All 6 babies together, Red mark = Female, Black mark = Male...








My fave, little chubster. Best colour out of them all, if she says a she, then she'll be staying with us...








Chubster in a cup...


----------



## gecko lover123 (Jun 25, 2009)

awww so cute howbig do they get


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

Not that big  The bun in my avatar is a fully grown Thrianta buck. They're not a dwarf breed, but I'd still say small.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I MUST have one! :flrt: That is one of the most beautiful colours I've seen on a bunny


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

yes i think one of these are on my bunny wishlist!!

Such a lovely looking rabbit!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

aww so thats what mine would have looked like as a baby :flrt: are you planning on keeping them all...........: victory::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What dear little faces they have. Very pretty bunnies! :flrt:


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Definately going on my wishlist to get they're so cute and a lovely colour :flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

A beautiful breed and stunning litter! Congratulations!

Do you think a Thrianta would be too small to keep a frenchie company? (Sooo tempted by this breed.)


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

awwwwwwww so cute


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwww seriousley they are cutest little buns I have seen


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness! They're adorable. They look like they should be in Enid Blyton books. Gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> aww so thats what mine would have looked like as a baby :flrt: are you planning on keeping them all...........: victory::lol2:


No, will only be keeping one from this litter, unless there's a buck similar to Rory :lol2:


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

Stacey010884 said:


> A beautiful breed and stunning litter! Congratulations!
> 
> Do you think a Thrianta would be too small to keep a frenchie company? (Sooo tempted by this breed.)


I'm sure a fully grown Thrianta would make an ideal partner. Some lines have bigger rabbits than others.


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

They are a stunning colour and so sweet


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I just love Thriantas :flrt: if I hadnt just got rid of my huge 6ft x 3ft hutch i would be putting my name down, but I have said no more rabbits till we move


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Oooo... now I just need to keep asking dad to let me get He-Man a She-Ra!


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

They're so much more active now, you open the hutch door and they all come charging towards you :lol: They're just under 3 weeks old, and have started nibbling mums food and drinking water from a bottle.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

aww they look like little bunny teddies :flrt: wish my mum wasnt scared of bunnies


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I swear they just look better and better! :flrt:


----------



## Basilbrush (Feb 6, 2009)

They are just lovely little bunnies, love their colour.

Jules


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

how cute :flrt:


----------



## Demismith (Apr 14, 2010)

And more...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

OK! :devil: 

That's it! :whip:

You've got to stop!!! :bash:

No more please!!! :2wallbang:

It's driving me crazy!! :crazy:

I can't stand it! 
They're just too gorgeous to look at any more! :flrt:  :flrt:  :flrt:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

demi they are stunning i bet you have a cracking show bunny in there :2thumb:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww... *melts*

Those are fantastic photos, so clear and focussed.. I feel like I could just reach out and.... STEAL THEM! Gorgeous little babies! *runs out to get a loaf of bread so if they ever get lost they can follow the trail of breadcrumbs to find their way home... to our home.. yeeessssss, come to mummy babies!*


----------

